# guided hunts near atlanta



## lblanton1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Want to take some customers on a good duck hunt and wanted to know if there was anywhere within a few hours of Atlanta that maybe someone had been too. I was thinking Reelfoot lake, it is 6 hours but wanted to make sure that maybe there wasnt something closer. I hunt reelfoot personally but only concern is drive for an outing with 6-10 people. Let me know if you guys no of anywhere.I am open to all suggestions.


----------



## TireKicker (Oct 5, 2015)

There is nowhere "near" atlanta that is anything better than poor on average. 5-6 hr drive west and you're good.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Oct 5, 2015)

I know Cherokee brick lakes in Macon leases blinds. Believe it or not they have some pretty darn good hunting out there. Try google searching walkers swamp duck hunting Macon ga. Hope this helps.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 5, 2015)

I've hunted walkers swamp duck club before, I think they lease blinds yearly.


----------



## yelladog (Oct 6, 2015)

if i was trying to keep customers and they just wanted to shoot, id take them to a preserve.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2015)

Sounds like a "Skeeter Branch" kinda weekend...


----------



## krazybronco2 (Oct 7, 2015)

yelladog said:


> if i was trying to keep customers and they just wanted to shoot, id take them to a preserve.



dont mention that some people get butt hurt over preserve hunts.


----------



## TireKicker (Oct 7, 2015)

krazybronco2 said:


> dont mention that some people get butt hurt over preserve hunts.



People don't get butt hurt over preserve shoots. They/we care about what those tame ducks do to wild ones when they breed.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 7, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> People don't get butt hurt over preserve shoots. They/we care about what those tame ducks do to wild ones when they breed.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Oct 7, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> People don't get butt hurt over preserve shoots. They/we care about what those tame ducks do to wild ones when they breed.



well sorry did a little reading and i see your point either i have never seen this side or didnt think to do some research, but that being said i shoot quite a few  tame birds all year long for my dog and for hunt test and field trials. not saying i hunt tame birds because i have more fun finding them and bringing them in than having them just being there all the time.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 7, 2015)

TireKicker said:


> People don't get butt hurt over preserve shoots. They/we care about what those tame ducks do to wild ones when they breed.



this^^^^


----------



## across the river (Oct 7, 2015)

lblanton1 said:


> Want to take some customers on a good duck hunt and wanted to know if there was anywhere within a few hours of Atlanta that maybe someone had been too. I was thinking Reelfoot lake, it is 6 hours but wanted to make sure that maybe there wasnt something closer. I hunt reelfoot personally but only concern is drive for an outing with 6-10 people. Let me know if you guys no of anywhere.I am open to all suggestions.



I sent you a PM regarding this.


----------



## lblanton1 (Oct 9, 2015)

thanks guys


----------



## bamacotton (Oct 20, 2015)

Thought l was sending private message....sorry  fellows


----------



## chrismhaase (Nov 13, 2015)

What about Willey Creed?  One hour north


----------

